
Ask HN: What's up with Starfighter? - harperlee
I&#x27;m asking this because I first read about this in HN as it is a startup from famous users here, and I can&#x27;t find any information on the actual site. I haven&#x27;t seen a discussion of if in HN that I know of...<p>Levels have been down and &quot;Server status: overwhelmed&quot; for more than a week, if I&#x27;m not mistaken. Inside the user area, it says: &quot;(Status: down temporarily -- if you&#x27;re seeing this message, our players have hugged us to death. Come back after we&#x27;ve kicked processes and&#x2F;or spawned new boxes.)&quot;<p>Nothing seems off in the front page, and when logging in, the &quot;State of Starfighter&quot; last entry seems from May the 13th.<p>Has this project just been left to die or what?<p>EDIT: Nevermind, it was discussed here:<p><pre><code>    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12464647
</code></pre>
and here:<p><pre><code>    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12415786
</code></pre>
It&#x27;s strange that the actual site doesn&#x27;t say anything informative, though. Mostly given patio11&#x27;s sense of communication!<p>I&#x27;ll leave this post to die instead of deleting it, just in case it helps people.
======
mtmail
I think the latest news is "We’re winding down Starfighter" discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12415786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12415786),
it's actually a pivot with more news to come.
[https://twitter.com/patio11](https://twitter.com/patio11) now works at
Stripe.

